# 100% Better, Heres How



## RecoveredLivinLife (Nov 29, 2009)

Depersonalization hit me post a panic attack in the tenth hour of consuming a large dosage of Acid/Shrooms last December. I didn?t know what was wrong in the weeks after, and I even thought that I was going Skitzo. After doing a lot of research on the internet, I found out in February what Depersonalization Disorder was. I finally knew what I had been suffering from in the last month and a half. My anxiety built up (anxiety heightens DP), as I read stories of peoples' lives getting ruined and others who had suffered from this disorder for decades. I had the misconception that my future was ruined.

From February until Mid-March my Depression and Dp/DR took over as I thought as I had a mental disease. I was barely getting by that semester, and I spent most of my time on forums looking for a cure, especially on this site. (Unfortunately most posts on this site are NEGATIVE). In Mid-March I started talking 5htp, Magnesium, B-Complex, and almost every natural substance in combo that people referred to on this site (bad idea). I started to improve but my attitude was in the wrong place. I noticed the most improvements after June, when I just took 5HTP (50 or 100 mg), Magnesium Taurate (3 pills), BComplex, Fish Oil, with a combo of exercise. By August I thought that I was pretty much normal. I overloaded myself early on this fall with classes and extracurriculars. Furthermore, over the summer I got a girlfriend and dealing with that while being slightly Dp'ed is stressful enough! I had a slight relapse two months ago and again panic and anxiety took over. Soon after, I saw an actual psychiatrist and he prescribed me .25 mg Clonazepam as needed for anxiety. NOW I AM SURE THAT I AM 100% BETTER AND HERE IS WHAT I THINK EVERYBODY SHOULD DO. I have experimented with a lot of methods and think I have found a way for anyone to beat this.

Don't read forums of people who are DPed for years, as it will only make your DP worse as you will feel discouraged and anxious. Have the right positive attitude. Accept the fact that there is something TEMPORARILY off with your perception of the world. Just keep that in mind in your day to day life, and challenge yourself. At times you just might need to suck it up and do whatever is at hand (work, study, socialize, etc..), because trust me it will get easier with that attitude, and the DP will fade! However, just having the right attitude is not enough.

I think the brain is like a muscle. When you pull a muscle in your leg, you give it rest. Your brain just needs rest. The stress and anxiety mechanisms in your brain have gone haywire, and the fight or flight mechanisms in your brain have changed. This has resulted in your brain putting itself into this ?safe mode? that we all know as Depersonalization Disorder. We all use our brains and are exposed to a little bit of stress on a daily basis. This is exactly how people have been depersonalized for years upon years with no improvement. They either did not know what was wrong, were too anxious, didn?t think they could improve, or they did nothing about it.
Magnesium and Calcium supplies in your brain are known to deplete under stress. 5HTP is beneficial to some, as it is an intermediate for Serotonin. However it makes me oversleep, along with the Clonazepam. This is why I switched to St. Johns Wart. This is the combo I suggest for everyone.

Magnesium Taurate (or any Magnesium if you can?t find it) 3-4 pills a day
St John?s Wart/5HTP (the one that works for you) Dosage as stated
B-Complex
Calcium (or just drink a lot of milk)
Fish Oil
Get Clonazepam prescribed and take it as needed for anxiety; only if the DP is getting really bad or if you are really stressed/anxious. Side effects are that it can make you drowsy and tolerance builds up quickly.

DON?T take an SSRI. They have only helped a small percentage of people recover and most individuals display tons of side effects.

Last of all and most importantly is one?s ATTITUDE. Without the right attitude, one will never recover. If you don?t get off this site and if you keep obsessing over your thoughts and how everything has changed, Depersonalization will last longer and longer! Stay off this site, take the supplements, push yourself, suck it up through hard situations, and last of all JUST CHILL OUT AND ENJOY LIFE. Before you know it, Depersonalization will be 100% GONE!!!!


----------



## melbilnz (Oct 31, 2009)

Did you get your emotions back? I lost my emotions with this and ability to connect with my loved ones which really disturbs me, I can't understand why this happened. Do you feel that this disorder is completely anxiety related? (I got mine from pot 3.5 years ago, I panicked about me and my mother getting older and dying someday). I also had a 1st bout from a bad acid/pot trip ten years ago but that resolved pretty quickly. I am hoping to get better sometime soon but seem to be stuck for now.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

good post. i think you hit the nail on the head with the correct approach to achieving recovery. it's kinda funny as you steadily recover how you notice the things you were doing that were making dp/dr worse. i hope everyone notices when reading your post that the most important thing to recovery is your attitude towards it. in the last couple weeks i have made the most recovery by simply remembering who i am and deciding that i'm in control of my mind. congratulations on your recovery.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Great post! Iam planning on buying some rhodiola rosea tommorow to help towards my anxiety. Would st johns wart be good to add as well?


----------



## PH26 (Nov 22, 2009)

Theone2 said:


> Great post! Iam planning on buying some rhodiola rosea tommorow to help towards my anxiety. Would st johns wart be good to add as well?


Depends if you are on any medication. If so check with your doctor. Same goes for Valerian and Passiflora too.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Just want to point out AGAIN that *st Johns wort* lessens effects of other medication like SSRI's, and can be deadly.
It should never be taken if you are on something else.

Good post though. I hope you're right, and that it (dp) will fade eventually. Magnesium has helped me a LOT, I think everyone should try it.


----------



## JonJen (Aug 2, 2009)

Theone2 said:


> Great post! Iam planning on buying some rhodiola rosea tommorow to help towards my anxiety. Would st johns wart be good to add as well?


Never take St. Johns Wort without a doctor being involved. Rhodiola you can take to your heart's content (unless you are bi-polar, the only indication that there would be trouble).

Don't forget that the Rhodiola in stores is generally junk! You need to seek out the good brands.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

I have been off lexapro for about two weeks and i am pretty sure it is safe to take herbs now.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

nature's way is a good brand for rhodiola rosea. it goes through scrutinous testing for quality. it's the one i take and i definitly feel the benfits of taking it, although you do need to allow some time for it to take affect.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

I just bought a good GNC brand of Rhodiola today.

How long will it take til i see some effects????


----------



## JonJen (Aug 2, 2009)

Theone2 said:


> I just bought a good GNC brand of Rhodiola today.
> 
> How long will it take til i see some effects????


There is a very strong possibility that you will NEVER see an effect. I don't know if you've seen all the warnings on the web, but buying Rhodiola in a store like GNC is worse odds than a roll of the dice. GNC has absolutely the worst herbal products out there -- just like every other "store brand" of herb, they buy and repackage the same old stuff from some other vendor. Their Rhodiola is about as effective as dirt. Instead, check out the good brands, where you can rely on the product. Over the years, I've taken Arctic Root (good), Ameriden (OK, not great, but at least it works), Verde Botanica (very good), Mind Body & Spirit (my fave), and a new one called Energy Reserves (also good). You'll find these by using google, and by buying on the internet.

What I love about the internet is that you can find stores that specialize in just what you are looking for. Yes, there are "Rhodiola stores" on the web. Proactivebio is one, there are others. Good luck to you and if you can get your money back, I'd do so immediately!


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Did you try it and not get an effect?????
Where did you here that GNC herbs dont work???


----------

